# Geheimes Lager der GM's ?!



## Aquion (7. September 2008)

Nabend Leute,
ich habe mich eben mal aus lauter Langeweile ein bissl auf Tour durch die WOW-Welt begeben und evtl etwas entdeckt wovon niemand wusste das es dass gibt...
Folgende Situation:
Ich schwamm recht fleißig in Gewässern herum mit dem Ziel einmal einen Kontinent zu umrunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bis dahin eine recht Sinnlose und langweilige angelegenheit kann ich euch sagen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber dann! Ich schwamm so meine Bahnen und sah in der Ferne schon etwas was mir ungewöhnlich erschien, als ich näher kam sah ich das es ein Haus inklusive Anglegestellt bzw Steg war. Ich also neugierig wie ich bin rauf auf den Steg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Oben angekommen sah ich mir das Haus etwas genauer an und als ich mich umdrehte standen da zwei Typen die als ich mich umdrehte von jetzt auf gleich verschwunden waren... Seltsam... Wer oder was Sie waren konnte ich leider nicht erkennen da ich 1tens total überascht war da überhaupt wen zu treffen und 2tens weil Sie echt fix ,,verschwunden'' waren!

Jetzt mein Gedanke: Könnten das evtl GM's gewesen sein die sich dort treffen und ich Sie überrascht habe bzw Ihr ,,geheimes Lager'' entdeckt hab?!

Zu meinen Screens gehts hier...: 

Screen 1:   http://img78.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wo...08231442zd6.jpg
Screen 2:   http://img392.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...08231458es6.jpg

Meinen Namen hab ich unkenntlich gemacht aus reiner Vorsicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Äußert euch mal dazu und bitte keine Flames mich interessiert ernsthaft was da geschehen ist bzw geschieht... Ist ja nicht umsonst da und so versteckt die alte Hütte.

Grüße


----------



## Chris21 (7. September 2008)

mysteriös


----------



## Tagel (7. September 2008)

Also eigendlich ist ja bekannt das die Gm's eine Insel haben aber es is schon interresant wieso sollte blizzz ein haus setzen wos nichts ist


----------



## KInstinct (7. September 2008)

Sensationell und Sinnfrei wie bei der GM-Insel. Kauf dir ein Keks und sei glücklich damit, wenn du nicht mal wieder die Kontinente umschwimmst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tagel (7. September 2008)

wieso machst du dir die mühe zu schreieben das dus scheiße findest was er sagt 
gibt auch leute die sowas spannend finden


----------



## Mjuu (7. September 2008)

die gm's haben sogar eine eigene welt, aber vorsicht wer diese betritt wird von blizzard instant gebannt!


----------



## CroWeD (7. September 2008)

KInstinct schrieb:


> Sensationell und Sinnfrei wie bei der GM-Insel. Kauf dir ein Keks und sei glücklich damit, wenn du nicht mal wieder die Kontinente umschwimmst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kauf dir Hirn! 

BTT:
Interessant, wie bis du dort hingekommen,also Route ? Hatt es lange gedauert ?


----------



## Tagel (7. September 2008)

Ja es gibt ja auch viele Gegenden die existieren aber wo man nicht hinkann.
Da gabs auch mal nen eigenen Thread dazu mit misteriösen Gegenden


----------



## Tessar (7. September 2008)

Mir fehlt zwar grade die Zeit noch weitere solcher Orte zu verlinken aber da gibts weitaus mehr (:

Selbst nach fast 3 Jahren Spielzeit find ich immer wieder neue Orte ^^ (na gut besonders aktiv such ich auch nicht danach... )


----------



## `WhiSkeY (7. September 2008)

Mjuu schrieb:


> die gm's haben sogar eine eigene welt, aber vorsicht wer diese betritt wird von blizzard instant gebannt!


Jo die Welt nennt sich Büro^^


----------



## Manolar (7. September 2008)

So ein einames Haus muss nichts bedeuten. Ich denke, dass ist nur um die Welt lebendiger wirken zu lassen...
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere habe ich An der südlichen Küste Kalimdors eine kleine Taurensiedlung gefunden - ohne NPCs.


----------



## Tagel (7. September 2008)

`WhiSkeY schrieb:


> Jo die Welt nennt sich Büro^^




^^ jo aber da bekommt man keinen instant bann


----------



## Mr. Antaras (7. September 2008)

Also auf der Insel war ich schonmal wenn man sie betritt heißt es auch Newmans Landeplatz... hab davon meinen Gildenmitgliedern erzählt und einer meinte darauf das es ne witzige Anspielung auf nen Film sei. Hab aber keine Ahnung mehr auf welchen. Und Blizzard hats bestimmt dahingestellt weil sie da irgendwann noch ne Flugrute oder so darüber machen werden, die haben ja schon einige neue Orte geplant, vielleicht gibts mit´m Südmeer Addon auch Schwimmtiere wo man zu diesem Ort leicht hinkommt und dort auch ein Questgeber steht ;-)


Hier noch ein Screen
[attachment=4672:WoWScrnS...8_170007.jpg]


----------



## Odis74 (7. September 2008)

Möglich ist alles.
Aber es ist halt Blizzard. Hier gibt es viele Sachen wo keiner weiß wo zu es da ist oder ob es einen sinn hat.
Lasst die Leute doch mal suchen und schreiben, wo ist da das problem? 
Freuht euch lieber das mancher noch spaß an WoW hat.


----------



## Waidowai (7. September 2008)

Jo,das hab ich schonmal vor nem Jahr gefunden
Starten mit dem geschwimme kann man ab
hier http://wowsource.4players.de/weltkarte_wetlands.php
im Süd-Westen beim Hafen


----------



## aportec (7. September 2008)

Solche Orte gibt es viele. KA was du da gesehen hast, könnten aber auch ganz normale NPCs gewesen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Alenis (7. September 2008)

Ist warscheinlich wie mit denn anderen Sachen am Rand des Kontines wie der Zwergenbauernhof am Aratihochland oder die Hochelfenruinen am Hinterland. Da hat sich irgendein Programierer mal ausgetobt oder es solte mal eine Fluglinie dort lang gehen.


----------



## TheGui (7. September 2008)

ein fall für

http://data.blogg.de/7663/images/vlcsnap-118189.png


----------



## Tagel (7. September 2008)

Wenn du dich jetzt über galileo myst lustig machen wolltest dazu gibts nur ein Kommentar

Gallileo Mysterie ist Gott ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löffel3000 (7. September 2008)

TheGui schrieb:


> ein fall für
> 
> http://data.blogg.de/7663/images/vlcsnap-118189.png


Das war so klar xD


----------



## Kaishk (7. September 2008)

Also ich war auch schon den Öfteren dort, des exisitiert schon einige Jahre dieses Haus + Steg. Begegnet bin ich dort noch nie einem. Aber hast schonmal auf das Schild geguckt das dir angibt aufm Berg sei nen Flugmeister oder sowas ähnliches? ;P
Gibt unten in Tanaris Nochmal so einen Stützpunkt sag ich mal. desweiteren auch in Feralas zwischen dem gebirge nach Silithus. ;P


----------



## i2lurchi (7. September 2008)

http://www.wowwiki.com/Newman%27s_Landing

das teil heißt Newmans Landing und isn scherz von blizz^^ die GMs hat du dir eingebildet schätz ich. (screen it!)


----------



## Eldalar (7. September 2008)

Ich bezweifle, dass das die GM Insel ist, früher war es zwar mit einigen Tricks möglich zur Insel zu kommen, aber die wurde soweit ich weiß in eine Instanz verlegt, weshalb Blizzard auch völlig recht hat jeden zu bannen der zu dieser Insel kommt, da es nur noch durch Cheaten(Verändern der Maps) möglich ist. Das was du gefunden hast gibt es wie schon gesagt sehr häufig, zum Beispiel im Osten des Arathihochlandes, ein ganzer Bauernhof, mit Anlegestelle, Stall, einem unterirdischem Haus und zwei Zwergen NPCs, sind denke ich nur Gimmicks für Spieler ,da war früher mal was geplant oder es waren reine Fingerübungen, damit sich die Mapdesigner etwas einfinden konnten und später war es nicht mehr möglich die sachen ein zu binden.


----------



## i2lurchi (7. September 2008)

> It is said that if you look at a certain place on it you can see new characters starting game for first time that are then teleported to start area after a few seconds (probably an egg from Blizzard) which explains its name of *New*man's Landing



das finde ich jetzt aber mal RICHTIG interessant! ich schau gleich mal nach! xD


----------



## Destuk (7. September 2008)

ja das ist die schöne welt ..... of warcraft^^

man spielt vier jahre und entdeckt immer spanende neue sachen....
wobei ich finde das dieses feature langsam auch nicht mehr viel hilft denn ich bin genau wie viele andere der meinung das blizzard zur zeit nur noch **** macht mit ihren patches..... und mit wotlk is dann wohl endgültig alles im eimer (von rp kan bei haris piltion... doltsche und gabaner taschen und motorrädern keiner rede mehr sein *ja, zepeline waren noch in ordnung aber motorräder sind übertrieben, oder gibts auch bald tankstellen? wtf*

deshalb bin ich für einen classic wow server ... da blizz das nicht einrichten will - wird es bald einen privaten pve classic pre bc server geben für leute die gerne die alten zeiten mögen und gerne mal weider mit t0,5 aq20 und zg wollen.... werden derzeit noch bugs gefixt etc könnt mich mal anschreiben  bei mybuffed für infos etc 

lg und viel spaß auf der suche nach weiteren geheimen orten (wäre doch mal ne nette pic sammlung wert "mysteriöse Orte wows"..fänd ich gut^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aquion (7. September 2008)

i2lurchi schrieb:


> http://www.wowwiki.com/Newman%27s_Landing
> 
> das teil heißt Newmans Landing und isn scherz von blizz^^ die GMs hat du dir eingebildet schätz ich. (screen it!)



Klaro ich frag einfach mal im /1 ob die beiden von eben sich nochmal zeigen damit ich nen Screen machen kann?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kann ja auch sein das Sie mich einfach nurmal beobachtet haben weil ich auch ganz gerne mal Berge etc rauf hüpfe um so tolle Sachen zu finden und neue Wege zu erschließen und wie jeder weiß ist das ja leider nicht mehr soo gern gesehen von den GM's.
Naja da waren halt 2 Typen und so wars.. KP obs GM's waren.. Is mir auch Wayne. Finds einfach nur toll mal ein paar neue Sachen zu sehen die die meisten Spieler nicht sehen weils fast keinen interessiert was so um den Konti los ist...

MFG


----------



## i2lurchi (7. September 2008)

Aquion schrieb:


> Klaro ich frag einfach mal im /1 ob die beiden von eben sich nochmal zeigen damit ich nen Screen machen kann?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


langsam glaub ich du hast recht:


> It is said that if you look at a certain place on it *you can see new characters starting game for first time* that are then *teleported to start area after a few seconds* (probably an egg from Blizzard) which explains its name of Newman's Landing


das passt ziehmlich gut zu deiner aussagen wegen den "GMs"


----------



## Larmina (7. September 2008)

Ja so kleine Sachen sind toll. Ich war bis zum Walljumppatch Bergexploiterin. Ich bin sogar mal bis zu dem Bauernhof gekommen den man sieht wenn man von IF nach Menethil fliegt. Aber leider ist das jetzt ja weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalrogh (7. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brubanani (7. September 2008)

hEhe nice das du das gefunden hast ich hab mal in feralas oder wo das war mal wie for gnomeregan son haus mit aufzug gefunden da oben stand auch n gnom aber den konnte man net anklicken und der hatte auch keinen namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ da gibts viele so sachen vllt. wollten die macher von der gegend das haus mit dem angelstand zuerstmal da ausprobieren ob es gut aussieht und habens dann vergessen ^^ aber das da gm´s waren kp ^^


----------



## Flashdance (8. September 2008)

i2lurchi schrieb:


> langsam glaub ich du hast recht:
> 
> das passt ziehmlich gut zu deiner aussagen wegen den "GMs"




der fall wurde wohl geklärt!^^


----------



## Daytonaman (8. September 2008)

mit dem WoW Mapviewer kannst Du die Welt etwas einfacher erkunden


----------



## Larmina (8. September 2008)

Daytonaman schrieb:


> mit dem WoW Mapviewer kannst Du die Welt etwas einfacher erkunden


Das ist aber nicht so lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norcaine (8. September 2008)

tja... nu isse raus die wahrheit!!!!!

Wenn du nen GM werden willst, wirst du aus dem rl komplett gelöscht... aber nicht, bevor du nciht vollständig digitalisiert wurdest um im spiel weiterleben zu können.
Der EX-GM der in dieser Hütte wohnt, hatte die Probezeit nciht überstanden... leider.... nun muss er bis ans ende der wow-zeit (und auch darüber hinaus) 
Fischen gehen.....

Tja.... das leben ist so hart 

/ironie und blödsinn off xD


----------



## Daytonaman (8. September 2008)

aber das schwimme geht schneller bzw. wenn du was im Viewer gefunden hast kannst Du ja in WoW versuchen dorthin zukommen


----------



## i2lurchi (8. September 2008)

[09/08/08]

00:40 [Kayatji]: Hallo Lurchos, mein Name ist Gamemaster Kayatji. Entschuldige bitte die Störung, aber hast du kurz Zeit, dich mit mir über dein Ticket zu unterhalten?
00:40 [Lurchos]: Hi Kayatji. Ich habe natürlich Zeit.
00:40 [Kayatji]: Um einmal deine Fragen der Reihe nach zu beantworten.
00:41 [Kayatji]: 1. Normalerweise sollte es dir möglich sein, dort im /1 zu schreiben.
00:41 [Lurchos]: ist es nicht
00:41 [Kayatji]: Wir werden es uns aber einmal genauer anschauen.
00:41 [Kayatji]: Zu Punkt 2. Fische meiden den genannten Ort, weil es dort zuviele Gase gibt.
00:42 [Lurchos]: welche Gase? :O
00:42 [Kayatji]: Zu Punkt 3. der genannte Ort ist dort, weil er dort gut aussieht.
00:42 [Kayatji]: Zu Punkt 4. der Herr Newman, ist der Bruder von Herrn Oldman und siener Frau Hanelore.
00:42 [Kayatji]: *seiner
00:43 [Lurchos]: muss ich jetzt sterben von den Gasen hier? *angst hab*
00:43 [Kayatji]: Nein, diese wirken sich nur auf Fische aus.
00:43 [Kayatji]: Hast du noch weitere Fragen?
00:43 [Lurchos]: und warum kann ich einen meter östlich angeln ? und hier nicht?
00:44 [Kayatji]: Weil die Gase begrenzt sind. Eine nähere Erklärung wäre zu Wissenschaftlich und da ich leider keine 4 Stunden habe um dir einen Vortrag dazu zu halten. Müssen wir uns einfach darauf beschränken.
00:44 [Kayatji]: *Brille zurechtstups*
00:45 [Lurchos]: gibts eine möglichkeit diese hochkomplizierte angelegenheit nachzuforschen?
00:45 [Kayatji]: Du kannst dich gerne mit den Gnomen und Goblins der Hochuniversität Gnomerregan unterhalten zu diesem Thema.
00:46 [Lurchos]: und wie komme ich dort hier?
00:46 [Lurchos]: *hin
00:47 [Kayatji]: Da die Professoren, dieser Universität ständig auf Achse sind, wegen ihrer Studien, kann ich dir derzeit leider nicht sagen, wo die einzelnen sich aufhalten. Du musst also die Ohren offen halten.
00:47 [Lurchos]: Ist ja fast wie der Dunkelmondjahrmarkt xD
00:48 [Kayatji]: Ja, aber bei diesem weiss, man mittlerweile, wo er sich in zyklischen Abständen aufhält.
00:48 [Kayatji]: Hast du noch weitere Fragen?
00:49 [Lurchos]: warum sehen skelete und knochen hier "gut" aus?
00:49 [Lurchos]: ist doch traurig, dass die arme familie Newman hier sterben musste *heul*
00:49 [Kayatji]: Weil man befunden hat, dass es genau an dieser Stelle gut aussieht. Estätik ist etwas über dass sich streiten lässt, aber dem ist nun einmal so.
00:50 [Kayatji]: Ja, es gibt nun einmal schwere Schicksale in diesem Kriegsgebeutelten Landen.
00:50 [Lurchos]: Ja, leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


00:50 [Kayatji]: Kann ich dir noch anderweitig behilflich sein?
00:51 [Lurchos]: lol ich seh grad, hier liegt eine Mini-Goblin-Raketen-Spielzug. kann man das irgendwo kaufen?
00:51 [Lurchos]: -.- *spielzeug
00:51 [Kayatji]: Leider sind Spielzeige nicht meine Spezialität, deswegen musst du dich leider anderweitig umhören.
00:52 [Lurchos]: Gibt es möglichkeiten den Fischen hier zu helfen?
00:53 [Kayatji]: Nein, ausser mit einer Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde und einer gleichzeitig, stattfindenden Reise zur Sonne.
00:53 [Lurchos]: oh...
00:53 [Kayatji]: Hast du noch weitere Fragen?
00:54 [Lurchos]: naja, wenn ich in der Instanz "Geschmolzener Kern" bin, bin ich doch gleichzeitig im Mittelpunkt der Erde und Sonne? oder nicht?
00:55 [Kayatji]: Nein,dies ist nur eine Höhle in, etwa 3000km vom Erdkern entfernt, in der es sich Ragnaros, gemütlich gemacht hat.
00:55 [Lurchos]: ok 
00:55 [Kayatji]: Kann ich dir noch anderweitig behilflich sein?
00:56 [Lurchos]: ich liebe diese frage. was ist hinten den bergen hier?
00:56 [Lurchos]: im süden eher
00:56 [Kayatji]: Noch mehr Berge.
00:56 [Lurchos]: stimmt
00:57 [Kayatji]: Sonst noch etwas?
00:57 [Lurchos]: vom wem ist diese totenschädel hier?
00:57 [Lurchos]: der mit der axt
00:58 [Kayatji]: Einem Druiden der Zuviel gefragt hat, hiess glaube Lurchas oder so.
00:58 [Lurchos]: ok die letzte feststellug: das schild hier hat nen grafikbug^^
00:59 [Kayatji]: Aha und der wäre?
00:59 [Lurchos]: wenn ich von der seite hinschaue, in richtung des pfeils, verschwindet das schild wenn ich die kamera so hindrehe
01:00 [Lurchos]: besser gesagt: dem pfeil fehlt die bodenfläche
01:01 [Kayatji]: Aha, dann werden wir dem Konstrukteur des Pfeils einmal eine Mitteilung zukommen lassen.
01:01 [Lurchos]: und wehe das ist im nächsten patch nicht behoben xD
01:02 [Kayatji]: Dann wünsche ich dir noch einen schönen Abend, Lurchos, und möge es dir nie wie Familie Newman ergehen, weil du zuviele Fragen stellst.
01:02 [Lurchos]: Aber jetzt habe ich genug gestört! Viel Spaß, Erfolg bei der Arbeit und möge eure Kaffeemaschiene nie mehr kaputt gehen
01:02 [Kayatji]: *Verbeugt sich und verschmilzt mit den Schatten*
01:02 [Lurchos]: rechtschreibung ftw -.-
01:02 [Lurchos]: Auf wiedersehen
01:03 [Lurchos]: ... auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen....      xD
01:03 [Kayatji]: SYSTEM: Dieser Game Master hat zur Zeit kein offenes Ticket von Euch und hat die private Nachricht nicht erhalten. Erstellt bitte ein neues GM-Ticket, wenn Ihr mit einem GM sprechen müsst. Dies ist eine automatische Nachricht.


xD es waren die "Gase"


----------



## Floyder (8. September 2008)

Dort war ich vor ein paar Jahren schonmal, die "GM´s" hast Du Dir wahrscheinlich eingebildet.
Es gibt viele solcher Orte, zum Beispiel ganz im Süden von Tanaris.
Ich finde es gut, dass es solche Gimmicks gibt, da hat man immer was zum Entdecken.

Mfg.
Floyder


----------



## Nightroad (8. September 2008)

Floyder schrieb:


> Dort war ich vor ein paar Jahren schonmal, die "GM´s" hast Du Dir wahrscheinlich eingebildet.
> Es gibt viele solcher Orte, zum Beispiel ganz im Süden von Tanaris.
> Ich finde es gut, dass es solche Gimmicks gibt, da hat man immer was zum Entdecken.
> 
> ...


bei tanaris is eine  quest die einen dahinschickt... hier aber net


----------



## Floyder (8. September 2008)

Nightroad schrieb:


> bei tanaris is eine  quest die einen dahinschickt... hier aber net



Sicher nicht. Der Ort ist nichtmal auf der Karte zu sehen und wenn Du dort bist, bist Du unterhalb der Karte.


----------



## Mr. Antaras (8. September 2008)

Floyder schrieb:


> Sicher nicht. Der Ort ist nichtmal auf der Karte zu sehen und wenn Du dort bist, bist Du unterhalb der Karte.



Doch man muss für die AQ Öffnungsquest auch da hin, man kommt dort aber leicht hin mit einem Schwimmtempobuff der dein Schwimmtempo für 3 Min. um glaub ich 500% erhöht. Diesen bekommt man von einer Naga für die man auch wieder eine Quest erledigen muss (lange und verzweigte Questreihe halt um das Tor zu öffnen).


----------



## Xorxes (8. September 2008)

Das Haus kenn ich doch ... man muss nur von westfall aus am Strand Richtung Stormwind schwimmen..dauert zwar ewig aber dann kommts... das is nix geheimes für GM, s das kennen schon zu viele... glaub mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (8. September 2008)

Schwimmt mal um Kalimdor,was meint ihr wieviele Höhlen oder Gebäude ihr entdeckt,die keinen sinn ergeben.Der Anlegesteg mit ich glaube 2 Hütten ist sehr

bekannt.


----------



## David (8. September 2008)

Ein Fall für




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (8. September 2008)

TheGui schrieb:


> ein fall für
> 
> http://data.blogg.de/7663/images/vlcsnap-118189.png



Da müßen Scully und Mulder ran für den neuen Akte X - Film: Das geheime Lager der GM´s. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mißt David hatte die selbe Idee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (8. September 2008)

[KoA-Mory schrieb:
			
		

> ' post='915411' date='8.09.2008, 05:53']
> Da müßen Scully und Mulder ran für den neuen Akte X - Film: Das geheime Lager der GM´s.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


2 Doofe 1 Gedanke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atreymoo (8. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckHoPsVCGss

Goldshirekids :3:
6 Kinder,die ein Pentagramm darstellen,wozu auch recht stimmige Musik im Hintergrund läuft,wenn man
sie sieht.
Angeblich ziehen diese Welpen sogar Hordler Lifepoints ab.(Hab ich vom Hören und Sagen).
Oder flüstern Euch ein ''You'll die'' zu.


----------



## Neveren (8. September 2008)

Die GM's haben anscheinend einen recht geringen Lohn wenn ich mir das Haus so anschaue ^^ mehr als 10G pro Monat kostet das nicht xD Ansonsten , k.a. was das ist und ist mir eig auch Wurscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Peace


----------



## Blackshade (8. September 2008)

vielleich thatten da ja enn GM und ne GMin nen Techtelmechtel!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und du hast sie eb ndabei überrascht!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man nweiss es ned abe rkann doch gut sien das die
GM'S mal an ne ander satelle gehen owllten als auf die GM insel!!


----------



## Larmina (8. September 2008)

Atreymoo schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckHoPsVCGss
> 
> Goldshirekids :3:
> 6 Kinder,die ein Pentagramm darstellen,wozu auch recht stimmige Musik im Hintergrund läuft,wenn man
> ...



Die sind im oberen Stock von dem Haus in dem man Kürschnern lernen kann. Mir ists kalt den Rücken runter gelaufen als ich die das erste mal gesehen hab. Weil auf dem Firedhof von Goldshire sind auch genau 6 Gräber offen. Jedenfalls ich liebe so kleine naja "Eastereggs". Die Pessis sind auch voll davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Liebe die 2 Gebiete 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerOffTank (8. September 2008)

Das ist wenn man bei Westfall vom In den Norden schwimmt oben am Rand irgendwann kommt man dorthin... das ist nur ein GAG von Blizzard, die 2 typen könnten schurken gewesen sein die sich dann weggedingst haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS:
Sry falls das gesagt wurd kb den ganzen thread zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elrigh (8. September 2008)

Einer meiner ersten Chars war ein Nachtelf, den ich von Darnassus nach SW gebracht habe, indem ich von Menethil aus geschwommen bin, ich dachte, das würde schneller gehen, als durch den Sumpf zu laufen. War ein Irrtum. Dabei ist mir die Anlegestelle aufgefallen, sie ist also schon seit Release im Spiel, allerdings ziemlich Sinnfrei und es wird sie ab WotLK wohl auch nicht mehr geben, denn etwa dort liegt dann der Hafen von SW.

Es gibt eine GM-Insel im Spiel. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, flog einer der Hordezeppeline darüber hinweg und es gab da irgend einen Trick, mit dem auf die Insel springen konnte.

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2165843/WoW_Gm_insel gibt es ein Video, ob das echt ist, bezweifle ich aber, da man nicht sieht, wie er eigentlich hinkommt. Privatserver vermute ich. Die Insel könnte aber diejenige sein, die im Spiel integriert ist.


----------



## DerOffTank (8. September 2008)

Elrigh schrieb:


> etwa dort liegt dann der Hafen von SW.



Ich glaub der Hafen liegt fast etwas weiter unterhalb, bin da als 60er sehr lange geritten/geschwommen und das kann nie auf der höhe von SW sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (8. September 2008)

Ich kenn soziemlich jeden Ort in WoW der irgendwie nicht da sein sollte oder von dem man sich Fragt: "Was macht der da und warum ist der da? GMs??" Es gibt viele! Und viele kann man nicht mit normalen mitteln erreichen. Normalerweise sind diese Ort... naja, sie sind einfach da, sie werden von niemandem genutzt und ihr Sinn und Zweck verbirgt sich sogar Blizzard, die diese einprogrammiert haben. Die GMs haben normalerweise eine Insel. Das weiß jeder. Sie haben für gewöhnlich auch noch andere Orte, wie OldIronforge oder Emereld Dream. Da gibt es wirklich viele Orte und viel zusehen. Leider sind diese Ort auf Blizzars Servers überwiegend nicht zuerreichen. OldIronforge z.B. kann man, wenn man weiß wie, erreichen. Ich werd aber nicht sagen wie es geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was dein Haus betrifft kann ich da nur sagen, is ganz nett und schön aber auch nicht so besonders. Und das GMs dawahren kann gut sein. Vll warens auch andere Spieler die sich schnell weggeportet haben^^


----------



## Renzah (8. September 2008)

Tagel schrieb:


> gibt auch leute die sowas spannend finden




nicht wirklich...


----------



## MikeMcFly (8. September 2008)

KInstinct schrieb:


> Sensationell und Sinnfrei wie bei der GM-Insel. Kauf dir ein Keks und sei glücklich damit, wenn du nicht mal wieder die Kontinente umschwimmst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Deine Aroganz ist es, die wunderbare Foren wie diese vergiften. Aber zum Glück erkennt man die "Sinnfreiheit" solcher Antworten relativ schnell.

BTT: Es gibt zig geheimnisvolle Orte an denen Bauwerke stehen, obwohl man meinen sollte, das dorthin sich nie ein Spieler verirren würde. Meine Beobachtung geht dahin das dies Orte sind die entweder aus dem ursprünglich geplanten Content herausgenommen wurden, oder aber für kommende Erweiterungen bereits vorbereitet wurden.


----------



## mumba (8. September 2008)

Auf welchem Server war das denn und welcher Tag sowie welche Uhrzeit.
Denk ein Ingame bekannter und ich waren da die Tage auch, als wir was herschwimmen sehn haben, dachten wir ns schnell verstecken und Ruhestein usen. Damit dieser was ins Forum schreibt und geflamed wird, vll bist du dieser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Owned


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (8. September 2008)

Manolar schrieb:


> So ein einames Haus muss nichts bedeuten. Ich denke, dass ist nur um die Welt lebendiger wirken zu lassen...
> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere habe ich An der südlichen Küste Kalimdors eine kleine Taurensiedlung gefunden - ohne NPCs.



Japp die ist lustig für Gildenpartys... muss man nur dran denken alles ausreichend mitzunemen, denn mal kurz weggehen und was besorgen dauert seeeehr lange.... die anreise ist ja schon stressig genug^^ 




Und für GMs gebaut ist das sicher nicht, haben ja schon sehr viele hier gesagt. Aber vieleicht waren da ja trotzdem GMs, die unterhalten sich ja sicher auch mal... oder es waren Programierer da die ein paar kleine fetures getestet haben. In UO hatt man auch manchmal an ganz abgelegenen Orten Programierer getroffen die was getestet haben^^ 


Da müsste man echt mal ne Karte machen wo die ganzen Orte verzeichnet sind...ich wette nämlich keiner kennt wirklich alle selbst... wäre doch mal eine nette Buffed Gruppenaktion oder?  So unter dem Namen "buffed Mystori" oder so XD


----------



## abe15 (8. September 2008)

Glückwunsch, du hast eine geheime Verschwörung aufgedeckt.
Ich bin [GM] Versotius und ich möchte hierzu ein offizielles Statement abgeben:
Wir Gm´s sind eigentlich nicht die freundlichen Helfer, für die ihr uns immer haltet. In Wahrheit sitzen wir Tag für Tag in unserer Fischerhütte in Azeroth um von da aus unsere Invasion der realen Welt zu planen. WoW ist für all das nur ein Deckmantel und die monatlichen Kosten die ihr bezahlt halfen uns bei der anschaffung von Massenvernichtungswaffen.
Wirklich tolle Leitung, das du uns gefunden hast. Wir könnten natürlich auch in unserem GM Büro in Paris (wo alle Gm´s angestellt sind) miteinander reden und von der Kaffeemaschine aus die Weltinvasion planen, aber das war uns einfach zu offensichtlich.


/ironie off


----------



## Bihd (8. September 2008)

waren das npc oder char von ally oder horde?


----------



## der-Reaper (8. September 2008)

Aquion schrieb:


> Nabend Leute,
> ich habe mich eben mal aus lauter Langeweile ein bissl auf Tour durch die WOW-Welt begeben und evtl etwas entdeckt wovon niemand wusste das es dass gibt...
> Folgende Situation:
> Ich schwamm recht fleißig in Gewässern herum mit dem Ziel einmal einen Kontinent zu umrunden
> ...




solche gebäude gibt es öfters in der ganzen wow, nur kennen sie nur die wenigsten =)

gms kann sein dass welche da waren aber normalerweise sind die ja unsichtbar und auf ihrer "gm insel" auf welche man übrigens mit dem zeppelin fliegen kann (wie sag ich aber nicht!)


----------



## Komakomi (8. September 2008)

Ich bin mit lvl 50 (is ein jahr her) auch mal vom hinterland aus weiter geschwommen (nach oben)
Iergendwann kamen die Geisterlande an die reihe und da machte alles eine Wendung!
ich konnte durch die Geisterlande hindurch schwimmen und ich nahm etwas sehr ähnliches war:
es war eine einrichtung wie eines dieser gräber in der Mondlichtung und unten befanden sich auch 2 leute.... ich habe sie gelegentlich aufblitzen sehen...
ich hab mich da 10 minuten aufgehalten. dan waren die ganz weg und ich schwamm weiter bis nach tristfal wo ich dan wieder weites festes land endekte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dan hatt ich endlich wieder meinen ruhestein zur verfügung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## realten (8. September 2008)

Könnte mir mal kurz jemand erklären wozu sich 2 GMs mit ihren chars auf irgend einer komischen Insel treffen sollten ? Gegenseitig das equip angucken oder was lol ? Die sitzen in einem Großraumbüro nebeneinander falls sie was zu besprechen haben.


----------



## Toraka' (8. September 2008)

und wenn der

o----------           -------------
-----------           -------------
-----------           -------------
----------- und der-----------o
Gm miteinander quasseln müssen? oder sie in verschiedenen büros hocken? oder sie rp machen wollen?


----------



## Kronas (8. September 2008)

newmans landing gibts seit es wow gibt und ist völlig, ich wiederhole: VÖLLIG, sinnfrei


----------



## Kronas (8. September 2008)

Komakomi schrieb:


> Ich bin mit lvl 50 (is ein jahr her) auch mal vom hinterland aus weiter geschwommen (nach oben)
> Iergendwann kamen die Geisterlande an die reihe und da machte alles eine Wendung!
> ich konnte durch die Geisterlande hindurch schwimmen und ich nahm etwas sehr ähnliches war:
> es war eine einrichtung wie eines dieser gräber in der Mondlichtung und unten befanden sich auch 2 leute.... ich habe sie gelegentlich aufblitzen sehen...
> ...


quel thalas


----------



## Adenedhel (8. September 2008)

naja bei dem haus war ich auch shcopn mal bei so ner langeweile aktion da war aber keiner da.
nunja denke aber ned das das ein gm lager ist oder so da die ja ne insel haben wo sie sich aufhalten können.

Lg Ade


----------



## Flipbo (8. September 2008)

TheGui schrieb:


> ein fall für
> 
> http://data.blogg.de/7663/images/vlcsnap-118189.png




yeah galileo mysterie xD


----------



## Hotgoblin (8. September 2008)

ach was des is einfach son haus is halt weit weg


----------



## Hotgoblin (8. September 2008)

Komakomi schrieb:


> Ich bin mit lvl 50 (is ein jahr her) auch mal vom hinterland aus weiter geschwommen (nach oben)
> Iergendwann kamen die Geisterlande an die reihe und da machte alles eine Wendung!
> ich konnte durch die Geisterlande hindurch schwimmen und ich nahm etwas sehr ähnliches war:
> es war eine einrichtung wie eines dieser gräber in der Mondlichtung und unten befanden sich auch 2 leute.... ich habe sie gelegentlich aufblitzen sehen...
> ...



weil das ne andere "map" is
der lädt ja von kalimdor extra ne andere map
oder östliche königreiche sowie die scherbwelt die sozusagen die gleiche map is wie immersangwald + geisterlöande deswegen auch das portal in den östlichen pestländern


----------



## youngceaser (8. September 2008)

ah ihr !!! den spruch mitm gallileo mysterie wollte ich grad bringen ^^


----------



## Shaguar93 (8. September 2008)

Eindeutig....ohne Frage...ein Fall für das Galileo-Team.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Ekkiman (8. September 2008)

Aquion schrieb:


> Ich schwamm recht fleißig in Gewässern herum mit dem Ziel einmal einen Kontinent zu umrunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieviel Langeweile kann ein Mensch haben?  Also da würde ich ja eher meine Hand in den Toaster stecken.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immondys (8. September 2008)

Eindeutig ein X-Akte. Ich schätze mal ein Landeplatz von Außerirdischen oder geheime Versuche der Regierung.


----------



## sc00p (8. September 2008)

mach dir nen offline funserver und gib .tele gmisland ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 welcome on gmisland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyak (8. September 2008)

Ich habe mir jetzt NICHT den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, dieses Lager gab es aber schon vor drei Jahren.

William Gibson erwähnte auch schon Geister im System !


----------



## Boddakiller (8. September 2008)

common sense


----------



## Gocu (8. September 2008)

Aquion schrieb:


> Nabend Leute,
> ich habe mich eben mal aus lauter Langeweile ein bissl auf Tour durch die WOW-Welt begeben und evtl etwas entdeckt wovon niemand wusste das es dass gibt...
> Folgende Situation:
> Ich schwamm recht fleißig in Gewässern herum mit dem Ziel einmal einen Kontinent zu umrunden
> ...




Das ist schon länger bekannt, vor BC stand da auch ein anderer Text auf dem Schild aber ich weiß nichtmehr was. Und wieso sollten GM's einen Treffpunkt haben? die laufen einfach 2 Meter ins nächste Zimmer und reden da mit dem anderen, was aber auch unnötig ist weil GM's in teams arbeiten und diese Mitglieder direkt nebeneinander sitzen


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (8. September 2008)

wie hier schon einige sagten, es ist einfach nur so da. es hat überhaupt nix mit gm zu tun. genauso wie mit dem zwergendorf im arathihochland, oder dem geheimen taurendorf wenn man von tanaris, nach richtung silithus schwimmt.

es sind einfach nur landschaft gimmicks. das mit dem newmans... dingens, kann man noch dazu sagen, wenn man weiter schwimmt kommt man nach sturmwind (gebiet von der allianz, komme gerade nicht auf den namen).


----------



## Krimdor (8. September 2008)

Ein Fall für das Team von Galileo Mysteri , ich schalte sofort Aiman Abdallah ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber schon interessant^^


----------



## Hellraiser1488 (8. September 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> Wieviel Langeweile kann ein Mensch haben?  Also da würde ich ja eher meine Hand in den Toaster stecken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oder mit nem spitzen gegenstand im auge popeln


----------



## Madrake (8. September 2008)

also ich schätze mal wenn man bei Menethil (der Hafen) ins Wasser geht als Priester oder Schamane - natürlich aktives Levitieren und Wasserwandeln dauert das ca. 15 Minuten bis man an der Hütte ist. Mit dem Schwimmen locker leicht wohl halbe Stunde.


Reine Schätzung aber sicherlich interssant^^ - und wie man so rein "zufällig" aus langerweile auf mysteriöse Dinge stößt.^^




Edit:

war grad da mit meinem Schami knappe 15 Minuten Wasserwandeln von Menethil

und voilà -> Bildchen -> die Hütte sieht mir sehr nach Startgebiet der Untoten aus - aber nicht nach Allianzgebiet...^^ aus - aber nicht nach Dun Morogh - aber naja die Hütte gibt es...


----------



## Larmina (8. September 2008)

Renzah schrieb:


> nicht wirklich...


Nur weil dir das nicht wichtig ist, heißt es nicht dass es andere nicht interessiert. Also geh wieder in deinen Keller und jag Epixx  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowXanTos (8. September 2008)

TheGui schrieb:


> ein fall für
> 
> http://data.blogg.de/7663/images/vlcsnap-118189.png






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Nur weil dir das nicht wichtig ist, heißt es nicht dass es andere nicht interessiert. Also geh wieder in deinen Keller und jag Epixx
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nichts gegen menschen die im keller sitzen und epixx jagen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (8. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> nichts gegen menschen die im keller sitzen und epixx jagen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Solang sie das friedlich tun und ned blöd rumlabern hab ich ja auch gegen die nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (8. September 2008)

Chris21 schrieb:


> mysteriös



und was haben die illuminaten damit zu tun?


----------



## Philipp23 (8. September 2008)

Mjuu schrieb:


> die gm's haben sogar eine eigene welt, aber vorsicht wer diese betritt wird von blizzard instant gebannt!



aha und wo soll die sein ?


----------



## ikro (8. September 2008)

also ich hab letztens mal versucht von den östlichen königreichen nach kalimdor zu schwimmen^^ (langeweile halt) und dann war ich iwann an einer unsichtbaren mauer und bin dann unendlich lang ins nichts gefallen awr tod und konnte nicht spawnen^^
man kann übrigens auch als geist sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. September 2008)

ikro schrieb:


> also ich hab letztens mal versucht von den östlichen königreichen nach kalimdor zu schwimmen^^ (langeweile halt) und dann war ich iwann an einer unsichtbaren mauer und bin dann unendlich lang ins nichts gefallen awr tod und konnte nicht spawnen^^
> man kann übrigens auch als geist sterben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


durch erschöpfung auch, durch fallschaden eigentlich nicht

wenn du von endless stripe (der lange streifen am ende des meers) springst springst du von wow 'runter'
da ist keine spielwelt mehr


----------



## ikro (8. September 2008)

joa aber vor dem "ende der welt (of warcraft)"sind noch so lustige viereckige inseln und ein himmel unter dem wasser^^


----------



## Kronas (8. September 2008)

ikro schrieb:


> joa aber vor dem "ende der welt (of warcraft)"sind noch so lustige viereckige inseln und ein himmel unter dem wasser^^


das ist kein himmel das ist die 'grundfarbe' von wow


----------



## VuLIoM (8. September 2008)

da war ich auch schon... hab auch noch ein paar screens bin von westfall nach menethil geschwommen in der hoffnung einen geheimen weg zufinden wie man AUF SW kommt


----------



## Alchiemist (8. September 2008)

Wenn du da hinschwimmst, wo eigentlich das Blutelfenstartgebiet sein sollte, dann findest du einen Leuchtturm!

Was hat der da zu suchen? Mal wieder ein Fall für:

Das Gallileo Mystery Team


----------



## Animos93 (8. September 2008)

Ein Fall für Gallileo Myst!^^
Hatten die beiden Männer blaue Roben an? o.O
Und selbst wenn es so ne Art Gm treff gibt ises doch diese Insel mit einem haus und einem Steg wo man frühger nur dich irgendeinen bug hinkonnte.


----------



## Kronas (8. September 2008)

Animos93 schrieb:


> Ein Fall für Gallileo Myst!^^
> Hatten die beiden Männer blaue Roben an? o.O
> Und selbst wenn es so ne Art Gm treff gibt ises doch diese Insel mit einem haus und einem Steg wo man frühger nur dich irgendeinen bug hinkonnte.


schwimm vom sumpfland nach süden und du bist da


----------



## Chilu (8. September 2008)

Das Haus mit Steck gibt es schon seit 2006, bin da schon vor urzeiten drauf gestoßen
SOMIT: ALT


----------



## ikro (8. September 2008)

Wo ist die GM-Insel?


wenn du 2 burgerhälften mit mayo zusammenklebst und sie an einen faden hängst hast du ein UFO... 
Wer steckt da hinter? Die iluminati , das FBI ..
Ein fall für galileo mystery


----------



## Jeffy (8. September 2008)

KInstinct schrieb:


> Sensationell und Sinnfrei wie bei der GM-Insel. Kauf dir ein Keks und sei glücklich damit, wenn du nicht mal wieder die Kontinente umschwimmst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VuLIoM (8. September 2008)

ikro schrieb:


> Wo ist die GM-Insel?
> 
> 
> wenn du 2 burgerhälften mit mayo zusammenklebst und sie an einen faden hängst hast du ein UFO...
> ...



Nein das ist das CIA.... haben sie mal in einem interview zugegeben


----------



## Kronas (8. September 2008)

ikro schrieb:


> wenn du 2 burgerhälften mit mayo zusammenklebst und sie an einen faden hängst hast du ein UFO...
> Wer steckt da hinter? Die iluminati , das FBI ..
> Ein fall für galileo mystery


wenn du crap laberst musst du vorbei OOT sagen!!


----------



## ikro (8. September 2008)

VuLIoM schrieb:


> Nein das ist das CIA.... haben sie mal in einem interview zugegeben



jo die aus miami hab ich fernsehen gesehen


----------



## Huntermoon (8. September 2008)

*Akte-X-Melodie-Summ* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ikro (8. September 2008)

wie kommt man denn jez nun aufe GM-insel?


----------



## Kronas (8. September 2008)

ikro schrieb:


> wie kommt man denn jez nun aufe GM-insel?


datenmanipulation

sofortiger acc bann wenn ein GM das mitbekommt

meistens sogar permabann


----------



## ikro (8. September 2008)

hmm und was bringt die GM-insel? ^^ fragen über fragen


----------



## Kronas (8. September 2008)

ikro schrieb:


> hmm und was bringt die GM-insel? ^^ fragen über fragen


nichts

ein haus, ein steg, ein hügel, paar bäume

keine privatserver portale zu ort xy und auch keine t6 händler


----------



## ikro (8. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> nichts
> 
> ein haus, ein steg, ein hügel, paar bäume
> 
> keine privatserver portale zu ort xy und auch keine t6 händler



hmm.. hohl


----------



## Kronas (8. September 2008)

ikro schrieb:


> hmm.. hohl


so ziemlich


----------



## VuLIoM (8. September 2008)

ikro schrieb:


> jo die aus miami hab ich fernsehen gesehen



Ned CSI crap sonder CIA


----------



## Hotgoblin (8. September 2008)

ihr mti euren entdeckungen...
die sidn halt da und fertig!
es gibt auch in menethil nen leutturm und?
in der wow alpha gabs glaub ich sogar die freiheitsstatue....


----------



## David (8. September 2008)

Warum liegt hier eigentlich Stroh?


----------



## noobhammer (8. September 2008)

bin jetzt auch da..man kann nur her schwimmen......und das ist newmans landeplatz....da steht gleich ein wegpfeil beim haus und das steht da drauf (newmans landeplatz).. und beim schwimmen immen ganz nah an der küste schwimmen...ansonst erschöpfung und tod  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. September 2008)

noobhammer schrieb:


> bin jetzt auch da..man kann nur her schwimmen......und das ist newmans landeplatz....da steht gleich ein wegpfeil beim haus und das steht da drauf (newmans landeplatz).. und beim schwimmen immen ganz nah an der küste schwimmen...ansonst erschöpfung und tod
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich denke jeder kann selbst lesen was auf dem erschöpfungsbalken steht


----------



## Disasterpiece (8. September 2008)

Aquion schrieb:


> Nabend Leute,
> ich habe mich eben mal aus lauter Langeweile ein bissl auf Tour durch die WOW-Welt begeben und evtl etwas entdeckt wovon niemand wusste das es dass gibt...
> Folgende Situation:
> Ich schwamm recht fleißig in Gewässern herum mit dem Ziel einmal einen Kontinent zu umrunden
> ...


das Haus/Steg  heßt: "Newmen´s Landing". für mich nix neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  da war ich auch schon


----------



## noobhammer (8. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich denke jeder kann selbst lesen was auf dem erschöpfungsbalken steht





AHH NEEE wirklich..kein scheiß...immer diese intelligenten antworten die keiner hören und sehen will...wie alt bist du eigentlich????? TY balwanie huj ci w dupe i na imje!!!


----------



## fortuneNext (8. September 2008)

Ich raff immernoch nicht warum zum Henker GMs eine Insel haben sollten, als wären die den ganzen Tag ins Game eingeloggt und hätten nichts besseres zu tun als auf einem Bildschirm mit einer blauen Figur rumzustarren...


----------



## noobhammer (8. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich denke jeder kann selbst lesen was auf dem erschöpfungsbalken steht




und lol ..was soll diese antwort eigentlich???.......das ist eine warnung damit solche &%/((%$ wie du keine abkürzung schwimmen und dan spammen es geht nicht..mann kommt nicht hin!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hotgoblin (8. September 2008)

fortuneNext schrieb:


> Ich raff immernoch nicht warum zum Henker GMs eine Insel haben sollten, als wären die den ganzen Tag ins Game eingeloggt und hätten nichts besseres zu tun als auf einem Bildschirm mit einer blauen Figur rumzustarren...



GM's wirds auch manchmal langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ne jetzt mal ernst ... kP wieso die eine haben weil die sich da aufhalten 
sie könnten auch genau so gut sich unsichtbar machen


----------



## noobhammer (8. September 2008)

fortuneNext schrieb:


> Ich raff immernoch nicht warum zum Henker GMs eine Insel haben sollten, als wären die den ganzen Tag ins Game eingeloggt und hätten nichts besseres zu tun als auf einem Bildschirm mit einer blauen Figur rumzustarren...




z.B.

nein man ..die haben einen anderen planet und dan werder sie gebeamt (beamen scotty) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn sie mal jemand braucht..und die sitzen 24 stunden am tag da und warten auf arbeit ...LOL


----------



## Severos (8. September 2008)

Hmm.. Mysteriös.. das ist ein Fall für Aiman Abdallah und das Galileo-Mystery Team..
Wie kommt dieses Haus dorthin?
Welche fragwürdigen Gestalten treiben sich dort rum? 
Was hat Frau Meier heute auf ihrer Stulle gehabt?
Mysteriös..


----------



## Error2000 (8. September 2008)

Hm, misterriös. Haben vielleicht die Illuminaten etwas damit zu tun? Ein Fall für das Galileo Mystery-Team.

EDIT: Verflucht da war einer schneller ^^


----------



## matth3s (8. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Warum liegt hier eigentlich Stroh?




Warum trägst du eigentlich ne maske?


----------



## Actionfigur (8. September 2008)

und warum schreibt ihr von nun an , genau wie ich, nur noch OT ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Severos (8. September 2008)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Hm, misterriös. Haben vielleicht die Illuminaten etwas damit zu tun? Ein Fall für das Galileo Mystery-Team.
> 
> EDIT: Verflucht da war einer schneller ^^



Verdammt, aber ich hab die Illuminaten vergessen xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. September 2008)

noobhammer schrieb:


> und lol ..was soll diese antwort eigentlich???.......das ist eine warnung damit solche &%/((%$ wie du keine abkürzung schwimmen und dan spammen es geht nicht..mann kommt nicht hin!!!!!!!!


ich bin exploiter wenn ich an sowas ausversehen verrecke ist 1 + 1 = 1,5


----------



## matth3s (8. September 2008)

Actionfigur schrieb:


> und warum schreibt ihr von nun an , genau wie ich, nur noch OT ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




weil das thema untergegangen ist


----------



## Kronas (8. September 2008)

matth3s schrieb:


> weil das thema untergegangen ist


was soll man auch noch über newmans landing diskutieren wenn das schon auf den ersten 3 seiten durchgekaut wurde


----------



## Mab773 (8. September 2008)

@ TE, will ja nix sagen, aber deine ganzen chars sind in deinem mybuffed-profil ^^
und...dafür kannst du nicht gebannt werden...das wär hirnrissig...da kommste locker hin


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (8. September 2008)

ach da war ich auch schon^^ is ne ganz normale landschaftsverbesserung ohne alles


----------



## David (8. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich bin exploiter wenn ich an sowas ausversehen verrecke ist 1 + 1 = 1,5


Cool, meine Mutter ist auch Exploiterin.


----------



## Morguz (8. September 2008)

Umrunden habsch auch mal gemacht und die penisinsel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  gefunden,kein scherz:


----------



## matth3s (8. September 2008)

Morguz schrieb:


> Umrunden habsch auch mal gemacht und die penisinsel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Was fürn addon benutzt du für dein ui?^^


----------



## Vafanculo (8. September 2008)

xD die insel is nice, wir ändern etz ma das thema kennt noch jemand anders solche "versteckten" hütten?


----------



## Morguz (8. September 2008)

Das ist hauptsächlich mit Pittbull und eePanels2 zusammengewerkelt,oben ist die fun bar und die minimapp hab ich durch simpleminimap verändert.Die leisten durch bartender 3 geht aber auch genau so gut mit bongos 3. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schiksterminator (8. September 2008)

Mjuu schrieb:


> die gm's haben sogar eine eigene welt, aber vorsicht wer diese betritt wird von blizzard instant gebannt!



eigentlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elegost (8. September 2008)

Aquion schrieb:


> Nabend Leute,
> ich habe mich eben mal aus lauter Langeweile ein bissl auf Tour durch die WOW-Welt begeben und evtl etwas entdeckt wovon niemand wusste das es dass gibt...
> Folgende Situation:
> Ich schwamm recht fleißig in Gewässern herum mit dem Ziel einmal einen Kontinent zu umrunden
> ...




Villeicht wollen die beiden Gm´s ja von der Hütte aus die Welt erobern?


----------



## Elegost (8. September 2008)

Renzah schrieb:


> nicht wirklich...


 doch


----------



## Kronas (8. September 2008)

Morguz schrieb:


> Umrunden habsch auch mal gemacht und die penisinsel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gennant quel thalas


----------



## Purpurklinge (8. September 2008)

Ähm, schonmal darüber nachgedacht, dass die GMs soetwas nicht brauchen? Die sitzen alle zusammen in einem Haus, wenn man schon zu faul ist aufzustehen, kann man auch eben den Kollegen per Chat anschreiben.


----------



## Weidman (8. September 2008)

matth3s schrieb:


> Warum trägst du eigentlich ne maske?



Muhaha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## matth3s (8. September 2008)

Morguz schrieb:


> Das ist hauptsächlich mit Pittbull und eePanels2 zusammengewerkelt,oben ist die fun bar und die minimapp hab ich durch simpleminimap verändert.Die leisten durch bartender 3 geht aber auch genau so gut mit bongos 3.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




danke sieht echt geil aus find.
Ich schau ma was ich mir mti den addons abesteln kann^^


----------



## David (8. September 2008)

Morguz schrieb:


> Umrunden habsch auch mal gemacht und die penisinsel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


In dem Moment ist Dir dann dein Schlauch...boot geplatzt oder?


----------



## Awakener@Taerar (8. September 2008)

wowwiki.com schrieb:
			
		

> It is said that if you look at a certain place on it you can see new characters starting game for first time that are then teleported to start area after a few seconds (probably an egg from Blizzard) which explains its name of Newman's Landing


----------



## David (8. September 2008)

Which means in German that you might found a spawn point.


----------



## Fressh (8. September 2008)

das das halt nen ort ist wo man hin kann und nichts ist ist ja oft so bei wow
aba was krass ist ist das hier find ich^^:
It is said that if you look at a certain place on it you can see new characters starting game for first time that are then teleported to start area after a few seconds (probably an egg from Blizzard) which explains its name of Newman's Landing[citation needed]

das wäre eine funktion für dieses ort ^^ und vllt hat er die 2 neuen chars gesehn un die worden dann weggeportet, das wäre ja mal krass :]
muss mal wer ausprobieren^^


----------



## Nevad (8. September 2008)

Kennen mehrere,war selbst auch da aus Zufall^^
Das sollte ursprünglich wo anders im Speil implementiert werden und nu ist es halt da gelandet.
Btw.. es ist ja allgemein bekannt,dass man mit nem Gm-Acc sich nicht sichtbar machen kann..wozu also ein Versteck?


----------



## Winn (8. September 2008)

GMs sind überall und nirgens....jedoch aber meistens in der kaffeeküche anzutreffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noobhammer (8. September 2008)

Elegost schrieb:


> Villeicht wollen die beiden Gm´s ja von der Hütte aus die Welt erobern?




rofl ..BRAIN und PINKY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (8. September 2008)

Leman schrieb:


> Wen ich nicht mit der Macht meiner Worte erdrücken kann, den werde ich mit den Panzern der Imperialen Armee zerschmettern


...
...
SPENCE OLCHIN IM BUFFED-FORUM??


----------



## Focht (8. September 2008)

Ja da war ich auch schonmal. Newmans Landing. Ähnlicher Grund wie beim TE. Von solchen "geheimen Plätzen" gibts viele. aber warscheinlich nur zum Landschagtsgestalten (via Flugroute).


----------



## Shurycain (8. September 2008)

KInstinct schrieb:


> Sensationell und Sinnfrei wie bei der GM-Insel. Kauf dir ein Keks und sei glücklich damit, wenn du nicht mal wieder die Kontinente umschwimmst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Also bei manchen Leuten denkste echt....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celenas07 (9. September 2008)

Morguz schrieb:


> Umrunden habsch auch mal gemacht und die penisinsel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dein UI ist saugeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Könntest du das vielleicht irgentwo hochladen ?


----------



## Das E. (9. September 2008)

Aquion schrieb:


> Ich schwamm recht fleißig in Gewässern herum mit dem Ziel einmal einen Kontinent zu umrunden






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lilithb (9. September 2008)

...und wozu zur höllen soll es gegenden für gm's geben?
....was sollen die dort so tun? ums lagerfeuer tanzen, sich die hände reichen und üble lieder singen?
*kopfschüttel*


----------



## BlizzLord (9. September 2008)

Das is genau so ein unbenutzter platz wie 100000 andere nix besonderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CLOZEN (9. September 2008)

Ich bin mir sicher das dort NICHT die GM's ansässig sind!
Sie haben ja bekanntlich eine Insel.
Und vlt steht das Haus nur zur Deko da im Elwynn Forest auf dem Wasserfall ist ja auch ein Haus.


----------



## CLOZEN (9. September 2008)

lilithb schrieb:


> ...und wozu zur höllen soll es gegenden für gm's geben?
> ....was sollen die dort so tun? ums lagerfeuer tanzen, sich die hände reichen und üble lieder singen?
> *kopfschüttel*



...GM-Insel! Unbekannter Ort.
....Tickets bearbeiten! Karten spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CLOZEN (9. September 2008)

Fressh schrieb:


> das das halt nen ort ist wo man hin kann und nichts ist ist ja oft so bei wow
> aba was krass ist ist das hier find ich^^:
> It is said that if you look at a certain place on it you can see new characters starting game for first time that are then teleported to start area after a few seconds (probably an egg from Blizzard) which explains its name of Newman's Landing[citation needed]
> 
> ...



Habs mal spontan bei Google eingegeben, und schon viele Bilder von genau DIESEM Ort gesehn.
Schauts euch mal an: http://images.google.de/images?sourceid=na...sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Vanitra (9. September 2008)

Komakomi schrieb:


> Ich bin mit lvl 50 (is ein jahr her) auch mal vom hinterland aus weiter geschwommen (nach oben)
> Iergendwann kamen die Geisterlande an die reihe und da machte alles eine Wendung!
> ich konnte durch die Geisterlande hindurch schwimmen und ich nahm etwas sehr ähnliches war:
> es war eine einrichtung wie eines dieser gräber in der Mondlichtung und unten befanden sich auch 2 leute.... ich habe sie gelegentlich aufblitzen sehen...
> ...


Nun das liegt daran das die Geisterlande zwar auf der Karte oben angrenzend zu den Pestländern dargestellt werden, sie aber in Wirklichkeit auf einem anderem Server liegen. Deshalb kann man auch von Tirisfal nach Hinterland und umgekehrt (auf der Karte) durch die Geisterlanden durchschwimmen und deshalb muss man auch durch ein Portal von den Pestländern aus und von den Geisterlanden aus um auf die jeweils andere Seite zu kommen. Es wird wohl daran liegen das die Geisterlande bzw der Sonnenbrunnenhain (oder wie der heisst) das Startgebiet der Blutelfen sind welche mit BC dazukamen. Die Geisterlande und Silbermond waren zwar schon vor BC auf der Karte, allerdings kann ich nicht sagen ob man diese auch schon betreten konnte oder ob dies erst mit BC möglich war. Theoretisch dürfte ein Spieler ohne BC diese nicht betreten können.

Das du jetzt an der Küste hinter den Pestländern etwas entdeckt hast ist interessant. Ich bin bisher nur einmal da lang geschwommen als ich die Rarspawns in den Geisterlanden killen wollte und dann bemerkt habe das man durch scwimmen nicht hin kommt. Ich wusste damals nicht das es ein Portal gibt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## slowly0 (9. September 2008)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Die Geisterlande und Silbermond waren zwar schon vor BC auf der Karte, allerdings kann ich nicht sagen ob man diese auch schon betreten konnte oder ob dies erst mit BC möglich war. Theoretisch dürfte ein Spieler ohne BC diese nicht betreten können.



Silbermond selber nicht, Das Gebiet der Geisterlande schon aber halt nur auf der Karte. Betreten konnte man diese nicht da es keinen Zugang gab. An der Stelle des Portals war früher eine Barikade an der man nicht vorbei konnte. Und ja, ohne BC kann man dieses Gebiet nicht betreten genauso wenig wie das Startgebiet der Draenai.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (9. September 2008)

ich frage mich warum schon wieder ein neues theam dazu eröffnet wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hier sind eigentlich fast alle fragen beantwortet bzw. auch bildmaterial gibts da zu genüge

Geheimnisse der alten Welt 


auch wenns 46 seiten sind - man kann die auch schnell überfliegen

gruß

brandolf

p.s.: ich mein ja nur - je mehr themen es dazu gibt mit 90% gleichem inhalt nur anders beschrieben
oder gar schon geklärten faschinfos , dann wird's für neulinge unübersichtlich


----------



## Hulamarci (20. August 2009)

Man muss nicht zu dieser Insel schwimmen!
Kennt ihr den Bug im Handelsdistrikt, dass man unter SW fällt?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPjx_hG0NY4

Wenn ihr runterfallt und dann nach Norden reitet kommt ihr in 5-10 minuten zu diesem Haus.

Bei mir waren da 2 Bootybay Wachen und ein anderer level 48 NPC.
Ich habe sie alle umgebracht. Der level 48 NPC blieb reglose liegen, Die BB-Wachen respawnten sofort wider und rannte wie von ner hummel gestochen richtung süden!
Vielleicht wollten sie nach Beutebucht.
Sehr mysteriöse insel


----------



## Savo3 (20. August 2009)

Ne also Ich glaube (ich kenn mich nicht gut mit der story aus)
Aber da war halt so ein Goblin der wollte mit seinen Boot oder FLugzeug ka wohin und ist dann irgendwie verschwunden und ist dann halt dort aufgetaucht


----------



## Larmina (20. August 2009)

Ich vermute das war Newmans Landing. Das soll der Ort sein an dem alle level 1 Chars ganz kurz sind bevor sie in die Startgebiete geschickt werden. aber nix genaues weiß man nicht


----------



## Archonlord (20. August 2009)

omg ^^ ..der beweis dass wohl fast keiner der alten hasen mehr wow zockt... 
 ne hütte in der walachei die jeder nach nem halben jahr oder so mal zufällig besucht hat.. und da wird hier n 4 seiten (edit:9 seiten(!)) thread draus *kopfschüttel*
warum die wohl da is.. vllt damit jemand der durch die gegend eiert nicht nur untexturierte bergwände sieht.. hmm? - oh jetzt is das mysterium leider kaputt^^


----------



## Namsoon (20. August 2009)

Das ist total peinlich... "geheime Insel für GMs"... und an den Weihnachtsmann glaubt ihr auch noch?

Vielleicht waren bei dem Haus ja 2 Schurken am turteln und du hast sie überrascht?

Und im übrigen schwimm doch mal unter Tanaris raus, da kommt dann eine Ölborinsel, da sind auch 2-3 NPC. Und? Sind das jetzt GM oder wie?

Ihr glaubt nicht im Ernst das die GM da irgendwo auf einer "geheimen Insel" chillen oder? Das ist sowas von peinlich... da fehlen einem die Worte.


----------



## Minøtaurus (20. August 2009)

Keine Ahnung ob dass vor mir schon einer sagte, aber ich kenne dieses "Lager"... da war ich auch schon...

Das sind keine GM's sondern meines Wissens angehörige der Blutsegelbukaniere oder irgendeiner andren "Neutralen" Fraktion... NPC's

Hab mich auch schon gewundert, aber ich glaube dass gilt nur zur verschönerung der Gegend ^^

Wenn ich heute Abend zu Hause bin schau ich mir dass jedenfalls wieder an ich das mal...


----------



## domml (20. August 2009)

Hi - also mir ist auf Newmans Landeplatz noch nie etwas "misteriöses" passiert und wir machen an dem Fleckchen azerothianischer Erde immerhin schon seit 3 Jahren regelmäßig unsere Gildentreffen.

so long

domml


----------



## Avenenera (20. August 2009)

Das ist ein ganz normales vergessenes etwas ^^. Wenn du nochmal dortbist und dann mit dem Mauszeiger über die Beschriftungstafel fährst steht da sowa wie Newmans Landeplatz.

Auf der östlichen Meerseite von Arathi gibt es sogar nen großen bauernhof mit Zwergebevölkerung. Fragt ma da jemanden wo das nächste Gasthaus ist schicken die einen nach Karanos.

Noch so ne verlassene Siedlung ist am südlichsten Spitz von Silithus. Die Architektur spricht dort stark für Taurenhäuser. Mehr fällt mir auf Anhieb nicht ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Gartarus (20. August 2009)

Namsoon schrieb:


> Das ist total peinlich... "geheime Insel für GMs"... und an den Weihnachtsmann glaubt ihr auch noch?
> 
> Vielleicht waren bei dem Haus ja 2 Schurken am turteln und du hast sie überrascht?
> 
> ...



Die ölbohrinsel bzw die Insel im Süden von Tanaris war für die Eröffnungsquest für AQ. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnt ja auch mal im Meer da rumschwimmen da ist ne Nette Nagadame.


----------



## Minøtaurus (20. August 2009)

Avenenera schrieb:


> Auf der östlichen Meerseite von Arathi gibt es sogar nen großen bauernhof mit Zwergebevölkerung. Fragt ma da jemanden wo das nächste Gasthaus ist schicken die einen nach Karanos.
> 
> Noch so ne verlassene Siedlung ist am südlichsten Spitz von Silithus. Die Architektur spricht dort stark für Taurenhäuser. Mehr fällt mir auf Anhieb nicht ein
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mich nicht täusche sind die Zwerge sogar von Eisenschmiede... also PvP oder?


----------



## bloodstar (20. August 2009)

ich kann euch raten, NICHT von den Sümpfen des Elends nach A rathi hoch zu schwimmen. man kommt nirgends noch nach grim batol. bzw da ist garnichts..


----------



## Minøtaurus (20. August 2009)

bloodstar schrieb:


> ich kann euch raten, NICHT von den Sümpfen des Elends nach A rathi hoch zu schwimmen. man kommt nirgends noch nach grim batol. bzw da ist garnichts..



Doch beim Tandolübergang ist meines Wissens ein kleiner Weg rauf... Da wo die Allianz die Quest hat bei der man nen Wagen zerstören soll...


----------



## Avenenera (20. August 2009)

Minøtaurus schrieb:


> Wenn ich mcih nciht täusche sind die Zwerhge sogar von Eisenschmiede... also PvP oder?



Jo sind sie.

Zum Thema hoch schwimmen. Am einfachsten bei der zerstörten Brücke im Süden von Arathin runter. Nach osten Richtung offenes Meer. Sobald sich die Klippen nach Norden ziehen dort einfach entlangschwimmen. Glaub der Hof liegt auf ca Hälfte der Arathimap.


----------



## TheEwanie (27. September 2009)

ich hab grad was gefunden..im imersangwald...da ist eine unsichbare wand....auf der map auf der rechten seiten...in der mitte...Auf der map steht da dann.Das verbotene meer?das könnte vll. der zugang zur gm insel sein.


----------



## Azshkandir (27. September 2009)

Namsoon schrieb:


> Das ist total peinlich... "geheime Insel für GMs"... und an den Weihnachtsmann glaubt ihr auch noch?
> 
> Vielleicht waren bei dem Haus ja 2 Schurken am turteln und du hast sie überrascht?
> 
> ...



Das einzig peinliche hier ist dein dummes Gequatsche.. Die meisten die deinen Kommentar durchlesen denken sich auch, "warum besucht er diesen Thread wenn es ihn nicht interessiert? Ohne Worte..."


----------



## DJ_Sunman (27. September 2009)

also ich finds schon ganz interessant, ich werd mir das auf jeden fall mal anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phantax_ZdC (27. September 2009)

da

http://wow.3025-game.de/newman_s_landing/


----------



## meelt (27. September 2009)

also ich denke das ist ein fall für galileo mystery


----------



## Tamaecki (27. September 2009)

warum werden immer solche alten treaths wieder vorgeholt, um Counter zu pushen?, ok dann mach ich auch mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (27. September 2009)

Weil es mysteriöser Weise mal Leute gibt, die die SuFu benutzen. :-)


----------



## Funkydiddy (27. September 2009)

aiaiai da stehen 2haudraufs von beutebucht und ein son pensionär auch son goblin ich und n kumpel wollten auch mal n kontinent umrunden der pensionär verkauft auch son rezept für 22s gelegentlich


----------



## wowoo (12. Dezember 2009)

*GM-Insel auf EU Durotan (laut Uploader)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=YT8aZ9MEjQk*


----------



## Spankyhamthrall (12. Dezember 2009)

also da shaus is ja nix neues.. nas heisst glaub ich newmans landing oder so und früher standen da 3 goblins, einer von denen verkaufte ein ingi oder schmiedrezept, wenn ich mich net ganz irre...
grüße


----------



## Tomo1994 (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich kenn auch einige solcher Orte, die allerdings ein wenig spannender sind als dieser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Z.b. die Gruft von Karazhan.
Hab jetzt leider keine Screens zur Verfügung, aber da unten ists schon ganz schön geil und etwas grusselig , da einem gelegentlich Köpfe und tote Menschen im See da unten entgegen schwimmen o0


----------



## Jurok (12. Dezember 2009)

Also soweit ich mich errinern kann hatte hier mal jemand auch wegen diesem Häuschen ein Threat eröffnet und erzählt das er da 2 Gm's gesichtet hat, aber diese dann sofort verschwunden sind... Logisch. Die haben ja diese blauenschwarzen GmRoben an. 

Sry falls das jemand schon geschrieben hat, aber ich les sicherlich nicht alles durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldonir (12. Dezember 2009)

Jurok schrieb:


> Also soweit ich mich errinern kann hatte hier mal jemand auch wegen diesem Häuschen ein Threat eröffnet und erzählt das er da 2 Gm's gesichtet hat, aber diese dann sofort verschwunden sind... Logisch. Die haben ja diese blauenschwarzen GmRoben an.
> 
> Sry falls das jemand schon geschrieben hat, aber ich les sicherlich nicht alles durch
> 
> ...




Liest du dir überhaupt den ersten Post eines Threads durch, bevor du ihn beantwortest? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomitom (12. Dezember 2009)

slowly0 schrieb:


> Silbermond selber nicht, Das Gebiet der Geisterlande schon aber halt nur auf der Karte. Betreten konnte man diese nicht da es keinen Zugang gab. An der Stelle des Portals war früher eine Barikade an der man nicht vorbei konnte. Und ja, ohne BC kann man dieses Gebiet nicht betreten genauso wenig wie das Startgebiet der Draenai.



Die gebiete haben mit den Addons nicht zu tun sondern nur die neuen Charakter. Die neuen Welten kommen mit den Patches dazu so kann ich auch ohne Addon Silbermond oder Exodar betreten genau wie Nordend Ich kann nur nicht die Charakter die dort starten spielen. Ich spreche selbst aus eigener Erfahrung hab mir die Addons auch erst später gekauft und es ging trotzdem



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keylen111 (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiss nicht ob es schn jemand gesagt hat. Bei dem THandolübergang nach osten runterspringen und durchschwimmen. Irgendwann kommt auf der linken Seite eine Zwergensiedlung


----------



## Reo_MC (12. Dezember 2009)

wowoo schrieb:


> *GM-Insel auf EU Durotan (laut Uploader)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Yes, ein Priester mit Druidenstab, natürlich.


----------



## Vrocas (12. Dezember 2009)

Das isn ganz normales Haus am Meer.

Wenn man vom Hafen von Stormwind richtung Norden schwimmt, kommt man irgendwann dahin.
Das Haus war mal wohl für paar Quests gesehen, die mit dem Flugplatz in Dun Morogh zutun haben.

!!!ACHTUNG SPOILER!!!



Spoiler



Ich denke, der Flugplatz wird mit Cataclysm wieder benutzt, um krasse Luftgefechte mit den schwarzen Drachen auszufechten. Passt auch irgendwie, da Dun Morogh relativ nah zu dem Sumpfland liegt >> Grim Batol >> Tiefenheim >> Ruhestätte Deathwings


----------



## darkdriver321 (12. Dezember 2009)

Das ist Newmans Landing. Ist schon lange bekannt. Wer dahin gehen will, lauft vom Sturmwindhafen am Meer Richtung Norden


----------



## Soramac (13. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Yes, ein Priester mit Druidenstab, natürlich.




Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, hier handelt es sich um Patch 3.3.


----------



## Wanderpokal (14. Dezember 2009)

Du bist da etwas ganz großem auf der Spur. Ich kann dir nur so viel sagen: Bleib dran

Übrigens, wenn dir langweilig ist im Spiel, warum logst du dich trotzdem ein? finde ich auch mysteriös.


----------

